# اوعى تمشى تتدارى صليبك



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*معلش انا عارف ان الموضوع ده مش مكانه
بس كنت عايز الناس كلها تشوف الموضوع ده
الموضوع ده بيحصل للاسف اليومين دول 
وهو انك تتدارى صليبك .....

اوعى تمشى تتدارى صليبك 
ياللى ماشى تدارى صليبك 
وخايف تظهرة حاجه تصيبك 
دة اللـــــى فداك عليه حبيبك
دة فى تعبك يبقى طبيبك
لمــــــــــا تضيع هو يجيبك 
وهو اللى من الدنيا نصيبك 
وفى تعب الغربه يجيلك
ولو كنت تحت يشيلك
يرفعك فى العالى يعينك 
اوى تمشى تدارى صليبك...(

         ليه بتداري انك مسيحي 
من ينكرني قدام الناس........انكره امام ابي في السموات
كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة.....
ودول مش مسيحيين​*


----------



## zama (12 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا
كرامتى الحقيقية فى صليبى 
شكرا جزيلا.......................


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 ديسمبر 2008)

معاك حق وانا عملت الصليب ليه لما هداريه وانا ماشى
بالعكس ده يحمينى من اى حاجه
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## twety (12 ديسمبر 2008)

> اوعى تمشى تتدارى صليبك
> ياللى ماشى تدارى صليبك
> وخايف تظهرة حاجه تصيبك
> دة اللـــــى فداك عليه حبيبك
> ...


 
*معاك حق يابيشوى*
*فعلا كتر بتحصل*

*كتير بكون بالسلسله فيها الصليب*
*وستات كتير يقولولى*
*دارى الصليب*
*بقولهم لا*

*ربنا يقوينا ونكون مستاهلين لحمل الصليب*

*شكرا بيشو *


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا
> كرامتى الحقيقية فى صليبى
> شكرا جزيلا.......................



*شكراااااااااا علي مرورك
ربنا يحافظ عليك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> معاك حق وانا عملت الصليب ليه لما هداريه وانا ماشى
> بالعكس ده يحمينى من اى حاجه
> ميرسى ليك​


*
شكراااااااااااااا
لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *معاك حق يابيشوى*
> *فعلا كتر بتحصل*
> 
> *كتير بكون بالسلسله فيها الصليب*
> ...



*شكرااااااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويحميكي بقوة الصليب المحي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2008)

ادارى صليبى ازاى يا بيشو 

ده صليلى الالى معيشنى 

وهوه الالى حامينى 

اجرى انا واروح اداريه 

لاء طبعا 

انا لو اطول ادق صليب على راسى هدق صليب على راسى 

وامشى اقول لكل الناس انا مسيحى 

وفاديا يسوع 

ميرررررسى كتير على الموضوع الهام 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## mero_engel (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*"حاشا لي ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح"*
*هو فدانا علي الصليب *
*ازاي نجحب احنا ننكره ونداريه *
*ميرسي علي المو1ضوع الجميل يا بيشو *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*ادارية اية يا بيشووو
دا انا دقاة مرتين
 في ايدي عادي وكمان علي صابع ايدي الكبير 
دا انا بخاف اخرج من البيت لو سلسلتي بصليبي مش في رقابتي
حاشا لي ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح
مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل​*


----------



## kalimooo (13 ديسمبر 2008)

لا تستطيع ان تنال خلاصا أن كنت لا تؤمن 
بوجود مخلص مات عنك على الصليب
شكرااااااااااا بيشو
سلام المسيح​​


----------



## SALVATION (13 ديسمبر 2008)

_



اوعى تمشى تتدارى صليبك 
ياللى ماشى تدارى صليبك 
وخايف تظهرة حاجه تصيبك 
دة اللـــــى فداك عليه حبيبك
دة فى تعبك يبقى طبيبك
لمــــــــــا تضيع هو يجيبك 
وهو اللى من الدنيا نصيبك 
وفى تعب الغربه يجيلك
ولو كنت تحت يشيلك
يرفعك فى العالى يعينك 
اوى تمشى تدارى صليبك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

قوى ايمانا يا يسوع واجعلنى مستحق ان احمل صليبك
مشكور بيشو
تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ادارى صليبى ازاى يا بيشو
> 
> ده صليلى الالى معيشنى
> 
> ...


*
شكراااااااااا ك و ك و
علي مروررررررررررررررك
ربنااااااااا يباااااااااارك حياتك
ويباركنا بقوة صليبه المحــــي​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *"حاشا لي ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح"*
> *هو فدانا علي الصليب *
> *ازاي نجحب احنا ننكره ونداريه *
> *ميرسي علي المو1ضوع الجميل يا بيشو *​



*["]
شكراااااااااا ميرووووووووووو
علي مروررررررررررررررك
ربنااااااااا يباااااااااارك حياتك
ويباركنا بقوة صليبه /color]​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ادارية اية يا بيشووو
> دا انا دقاة مرتين
> في ايدي عادي وكمان علي صابع ايدي الكبير
> دا انا بخاف اخرج من البيت لو سلسلتي بصليبي مش في رقابتي
> ...



*ربنااااااااااا يحافظ عليكي
ويبااااااااارك فييييييكي​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> لا تستطيع ان تنال خلاصا أن كنت لا تؤمن
> بوجود مخلص مات عنك على الصليب
> شكرااااااااااا بيشو
> سلام المسيح​​



*شكراااااااااااااااااا
كليموووووووووووووو
علي مروركك*​


----------



## zezza (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل حدا يا بيشو كالعادة 
الصراحة انا لما كنت بمشى لوحدى كنت بداريه جوة هدومى 
بس خلاص ما فيش الكلام ده تانى وعد منى 
اشكركم كتير كتير على كلامكم و ردودكم المشجعة دى 
ووعد مش هداريه ابدا هو انا اطول البسه اصلا


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> قوى ايمانا يا يسوع واجعلنى مستحق ان احمل صليبك
> مشكور بيشو
> تسلم ايدك​_



*شكرااااااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويحميك بقوة الصليب المحي​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*عارف يابيشو لما كنا بنزل خدمة فى مكان وحش مثلا 

واهلينا يخافوا علينا 

كان امين الخدمة كان يقولنا كلمة واحدة 

الى مش واثق فى الهوا انه هيحيمه يبقى ميعبدوش احسن 

وفضلت الكلمة دى معلقة معايا لو انا مش هثق فى يسوع انه هيحمينى وانا لابسة 

صليبه بعبدة ليه 

حاشا لى ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

zezza قال:


> جميل حدا يا بيشو كالعادة
> الصراحة انا لما كنت بمشى لوحدى كنت بداريه جوة هدومى
> بس خلاص ما فيش الكلام ده تانى وعد منى
> اشكركم كتير كتير على كلامكم و ردودكم المشجعة دى
> ووعد مش هداريه ابدا هو انا اطول البسه اصلا



*ربنا يخليكي ويحميكي
ومش مشكلة اللي فات
اهم حاجة اللي جاااي
وعادي كلنا بنغلط بس
منكررش الغلط بتاعنا تاااني
ربنا يبارك حياتــــــــــــــــك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مش مممكن ادارية لا السلسلة ولا اللي دقاة في ايدي ولا سلسلة مفاتيحي

رغم اني سعات بشوف نظرات من المتعصبين ماتتوصفش

لكن بفرح من قلبي بشوف بعيني قوة الصليب وهما بيبصولة

دا هو حمايا لية بحس بالامااااااااااااااان وفي نفس الوقت بقولهم اني مسيحية وبكل فخر

ميرسي كتير على الموضوع الرائع يا بيشو


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *عارف يابيشو لما كنا بنزل خدمة فى مكان وحش مثلا
> 
> واهلينا يخافوا علينا
> 
> ...



ربنا يحافظ عليكي.. بس عايز اقوليك
ان الصليب وتمجيد الله مش بلبس الصليب بس...
بمظهرنا واسلوبنا وبحياتنا كلهها..شكرا لمرورك


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مش مممكن ادارية لا السلسلة ولا اللي دقاة في ايدي ولا سلسلة مفاتيحي
> 
> رغم اني سعات بشوف نظرات من المتعصبين ماتتوصفش
> 
> ...



*طبعا مالصليب قوة كبييرة
بيخاف منها الشيطان بطريقة فظيعة
عشان كده بتشوفي النظرات دي 
ربنا يحمييييكي ويحافظ عليكي​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2010)

*راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
المسيح يباركم
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (6 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
انا لي تعليق بسيط
انا لبسه الصليب علي رغم ان كتير من الناس المسحين قالولي دخليه من جوه متجبيش لنفسك مشكله
مكنتش برد كنت بقول شكرا ليكم
بس طبعا مكنتش بشيله
هو  انه اهم اللي يوري صليبه لكل الناس
والا اللي يعمل اعمال المسيح ويقول انه مسيحي باعمال
للاسف انا بشوف ناس لبسه الصليب وبتعمل اعمال لا تليق بالصليب
المهم نعمل يعني يكون الامان من الدخل مش من الخارج
انا طبعا بقول الكلام ده لنفسي الاول
لاني ضعيفة الايمان
الرب يبارك الجميع
ونعمة الصليب تحافظ علي الكل
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2010)

*شكرا للموضوع المهم جداا



سلام الرب يسوع
*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (8 مارس 2010)

انا هتكلم بصراحه ويا ريت حد يقنعني 

بصراحه انا ساعات بداري صليب بصراحه 

علشان خايف حد يسألني سؤال في الدين معرفش ارد ومستني رأيكم


----------



## ضحكة طفل (8 مارس 2010)

سامح روماني2 قال:


> انا هتكلم بصراحه ويا ريت حد يقنعني
> 
> بصراحه انا ساعات بداري صليب بصراحه
> 
> علشان خايف حد يسألني سؤال في الدين معرفش ارد ومستني رأيكم


 
يارب سلام
استاذي اسمحلي ارد علي حضرتك
هو انت لو دريت الصليب ولصدفه حد سالك انت دينك ايه مش هترد برضه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياريت تكون حضرتك فهمت انا عايزه اقول ايه
دا فكر من عدوا الخير علشان نتنكر من المسيح
وبعدين مش كلنا نقدر نرد علي اسائله في الدين
وعلي الرغم مش بنداري الصليب
واذا حصل يوم واتعرض لسوال مش عارف رده
قول تكلم يارب لان عبدك سامع
واكيد ربنا مش هيحطك ي امتحان صعب عليك
اتمني اكون اقدرت ارد علي حضرتك
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (9 مارس 2010)

كلامك جميل جدا يا بيشوووو
ربنا معاك واحنا قوتنا فى صليب رب المجد يسوع ولو انا خفت وخبيته مين هايحمينى من غدر الدنيا ومصايبها لازم نظهر صليبنا علانيه قدام الكل وحامل الصليب قادر ان يخلص اولاده ويحميهم بقوة الصليب


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 مارس 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> انا لي تعليق بسيط
> انا لبسه الصليب علي رغم ان كتير من الناس المسحين قالولي دخليه من جوه متجبيش لنفسك مشكله
> مكنتش برد كنت بقول شكرا ليكم
> ...




*اانا متشكر ليكي كتير علي كلامك ومشاركتك*
*بس احب اكمل علي كلامك موضوع الي لابسين *
*وبيعملوا حاجات لا تليق بجد دي حاجة مستفزة*
*وبالذات من البنات وربنا يسامحهم مش بيجيبوا الكلام *
*ليهم بس لا وكمان علي الكنيسة والسيد المسيح والصليب وحش*​



سامح روماني2 قال:


> انا هتكلم بصراحه ويا ريت حد يقنعني
> 
> بصراحه انا ساعات بداري صليب بصراحه
> 
> علشان خايف حد يسألني سؤال في الدين معرفش ارد ومستني رأيكم



*بالنسبة لحضرتك انا احب اوضحلك حاجة*
*فيه ايه في الانجيل بتقول*
* ( من انكرني قدام الناس انكره انا ايضا قدام ابي الذي في السموات )*
*اولا*
*ايه ياعني لما حد يسالك سوال في الدين ومش تعرف*
*مش كل الناس تعرف تجاوب علي كل الاسئلة*
*ثانيا *
*سامحني انت الي غلطان برضه لانك بالرغم انك عارف انك مش *
*هتقدر تجاوب علي الاسئلة ساكت المفروض افتح الكتب *
*شوف دورات تثبيت العقيدة الي بتتعمل كل شوية*
*تابع في التلفزيون وعلي النت هتلاقي كتب كتير قوي في الطقس*
*والعقيدة واللاهوت وكل حاجة *
*ثالثا *
*انت ليه اصلا تتكلم في الدين *
*اخيرا حاجة ليك*
*اعمل علي خلاص نفسك والاخرين بس انظر الي نفسك اولا كي لاتهلكها*​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (9 مارس 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> استاذي اسمحلي ارد علي حضرتك
> هو انت لو دريت الصليب ولصدفه حد سالك انت دينك ايه مش هترد برضه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ياريت تكون حضرتك فهمت انا عايزه اقول ايه
> ...




متشكر جداااااااا جدا علي ردك واهتمامك وانا طبعا اقتنعت وفهمت عاوزه تقولي ايه وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## سامح روماني2 (9 مارس 2010)

*بالنسبة لحضرتك انا احب اوضحلك حاجة*
*فيه ايه في الانجيل بتقول*
* ( من انكرني قدام الناس انكره انا ايضا قدام ابي الذي في السموات )*
*اولا*
*ايه ياعني لما حد يسالك سوال في الدين ومش تعرف*
*مش كل الناس تعرف تجاوب علي كل الاسئلة*
*ثانيا *
*سامحني انت الي غلطان برضه لانك بالرغم انك عارف انك مش *
*هتقدر تجاوب علي الاسئلة ساكت المفروض افتح الكتب *
*شوف دورات تثبيت العقيدة الي بتتعمل كل شوية*
*تابع في التلفزيون وعلي النت هتلاقي كتب كتير قوي في الطقس*
*والعقيدة واللاهوت وكل حاجة *
*ثالثا *
*انت ليه اصلا تتكلم في الدين *
*اخيرا حاجة ليك*
*اعمل علي خلاص نفسك والاخرين بس انظر الي نفسك اولا كي لاتهلكها


متشككر جداا بس انا صح مش بقرأ كتب دينيه ولا عقيده ولا طقس يبقي ده الغلط مني صلوا من اجلي والرب يبارك حياتكم جميعا
*


----------



## Sad Ro0se (7 أبريل 2010)

*عارف انا مكنتش دقة صليب ف ايدى*
*ودقتة ونا ف 2 كلية وقتها بجد فرحت اووووووووى اوووووووووووووى*
*لدرجة انى تانى يوم روحت الكلية وكنت بفرجة لاصحابى كلهم سو الكرسين او غيرهم *
*دة فخر لينا كلنا*
*وعلامة مميزة لينا كلنا اازى ندارية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2010)

*مقدرش اوصف تعمد مداراة الصليب غير انه  ضعف ايمان وقلة ثقه فى الهنا وقدرته على حمايتنا
ميرررسى يا بيشووو موضوع حقيقى حلوو *


----------



## Maroo Magdi (29 مايو 2011)

بجد بجد بجد روعة​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (29 مايو 2011)

الموضوع جميل جدا 
متخافش عمرنا ما نعمل كده
ربنا يباركك


----------



## شميران (25 يونيو 2011)

*فعلا موضوع صح 100% الرب يبارك جهودك على الموضوع الرائع جدا واكيد الصليب راح يحمينا ويخلصنا وهو قوة لنا مو خوف *​


----------

